# TV fish tank



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

So, While my parents were helping my Great Grandfather move to his new place, they found an old TV that they were planning on just dropping off at the dump. My Mom, knowing my obsession with fish, told my Grandfather that I would probably take it to make into a fish tank. So long story short, I seem to have a new project . I'm not sure how well it's going to work out and I have yet to begin doing much research on it. So if you guys have any general tips on it that would be cool  
So far, from my limited knowledge, I intend to take out all the wiring and everything until I essentially have a shell, and I will most likely line the interior with plexiglass or some other material, seal that with aquarium safe sealant and use plexiglass for the front. I'm not sure how I'm going to work around a hood but we'll see what will work once I start gutting it and such.


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

If it is an old Cathode Ray Tube television be very careful of the capacitor at the rear of the electron gun assembly.
These have been known to keep a charge for years, and it can be large enough to kill in some cases.
Do a little research online as to how to safely discharge it before you work on the interior.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, I've been doing some research so far and I've read that some of the older tubes can break easily and you can be injured by them. I will most likely have my father help me take out the wires or have someone from my robotics team who knows a lot about wiring and such help me. 
I haven't seen the tv in years so I can't really say what kind of tv it is it how old or any thing like that so I guess we'll see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Nothing to add, but it sounds like a fun project! And you have a robotics team??!  Nice!


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah I'm part of my high school robotics team. One of like only three girls on the team  I'm excited for this project and can't wait to get it done and show my grandfather. He's a bit of a tinker and used to make all sorts of stuff. He didn't even know you could turn it into a fish tank.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

haha, that's awesome! Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks, I'll certainly try.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

So, parents just got home with the tv! I have a picture but I can't seem to find out how to post pictures from my phone (there doesn't seem to be an 'advanced' option or anything...) but I'll try and get that on soon. The screen itself is probably around the size of my 29 gallon (for lack of a better comparison). So, since its about that size I'm hoping the tank will be about 29 gallons but I would be happy with 20. The wood around it is gorgeous. It's still shiny with no scuffs, water marks, scratches or anything. I'm a little hesitant to cut off the top so I can put it on a hinge but we'll see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

Jealous!!! Sounds like a fun project. I wish I had a robotics team. :-D


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

A lot of schools (at least around me) do have them, took me a while to find mine. Apparently Minnesota like has more robotics teams than girls hockey teams. Or something like that. There was an article in the news paper about it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

instead of cutting, a crowbar in the joint in the back might be easier...

or flip it over, remove the bottom and back, and see how the lid is attached. 

don't want to damage the visible parts.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah I've been trying to figure out the best ways to remove it. It seems it is glued on to the rest. I can't see any other way it is secured on but I'm sure there are joints of some sort that are hidden. Granted I haven't tried to take it apart yet. Getting down to the last couple weeks of school and I just haven't found time to start the project
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

get a dremmel and just make a nice clean cut to get it apart... then glue the pieces back together around the acrylic insides. just a suggestion *shrug


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea. Whatever I end up doing, I will most likely have my dad remove the top. Simply because I'd be too worried I was going to destroy it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

